# Brackets to mount a table top?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I saw some metal brackets on a post here somewhere. Can’t seem to dig them up. They fitted into slots on the sides then screwed up into the bottom of the table. Where can one get these things? Do any of the box stores carry them? Or is this a net item?

Thanks!


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Is this your item?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=784&filter=table


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Yup that's it,, can I get those at a box store?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> Yup that's it,, can I get those at a box store?


Dunno about that -- but Woodcraft has them in boxes of 10
for .50 less 

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=1036&mode=details#tabs

As for the big boxes ----
My guess would be - no - but sometimes they surprise me.
You would want to look in a couple of places --
In the regular 'hardware' aisle with the hinges and clasps etc -
But then also go over to where they have the precut table tops etc.
You just might find them in amongst the bolts and brackets for attaching legs.

Good luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

The picture you recall was from Harry (view gallery)

But this is one item you can make and they are easy to make on the table saw or the router table,,,I make about 50 or so at one time they do come it handy, I keep them in a plastic bag until it need about 8 for a table top..


============



Nickbee said:


> I saw some metal brackets on a post here somewhere. Can’t seem to dig them up. They fitted into slots on the sides then screwed up into the bottom of the table. Where can one get these things? Do any of the box stores carry them? Or is this a net item?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I have made my own for two projects using standard metal angle brackets from the hardware store. You'll need a good hefty vise, hack saw, hammer and a grinder or file to remove the sharp burrs and corners. Don't try for sharp 90 degree bends; they'll break! A soft bend works just fine... just get the height right. I wouldn't mind buying them on the internet, but I'm usually too impatient to wait on the shipping, and it would never occur to me to plan ahead! Ha!

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

A hand propane torch works great to heat them up for bending,,,just get it to turn red and hit with the hammer and they will come out with a square corner bend.. 
PLus use a scratch awl or nail works great for marking the bend line..

Just about ever one has a propane torch ...

=========


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I've used these...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> The picture you recall was from Harry (view gallery)
> 
> ...


Norm Abrams uses this system all the time similar to what BJ posted. Pretty quick and easy to make with scrap.

Corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm going to be making another trip to woodcraft soon (what a fun store)... I'll see if they have them in stock at the store!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've used both the Z clips and fig 8 clips, the former needs a routed groove the latter only a drilled recess.
Hasn't Bj. got an incredible memory, this is probably the shot he refers to.
The price for each type down-under is 25cents


----------

